# Using the Bagster for holding bulk salt



## giggity (Oct 25, 2013)

Im not sure if this product is available everywhere, but I can buy them at any home depot, lowes, or menards in my area.. im looking for a good way to put bulk in back of my truck so i can then shovel it into my tailgate spreader. What do you guys think? It can hold over 3000 LBS and still be lifted, and its exactly 8 ft long...

http://www.thebagster.com/products/products_services.aspx


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

giggity;1665829 said:


> Im not sure if this product is available everywhere, but I can buy them at any home depot, lowes, or menards in my area.. im looking for a good way to put bulk in back of my truck so i can then shovel it into my tailgate spreader. What do you guys think? It can hold over 3000 LBS and still be lifted, and its exactly 8 ft long...
> 
> http://www.thebagster.com/products/products_services.aspx


I prefer the brown paper bags. I hate it when she ties a not when she loads the car. She says the stuff will fall in the car ride home....hate fighting with the plastic. she also likes the double not them.

It might work, do you have a way to lift that high and weight?


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

top half is great, shoveling out the bottom half would suck in the winter.


----------



## giggity (Oct 25, 2013)

1olddogtwo;1665837 said:


> I prefer the brown paper bags. I hate it when she ties a not when she loads the car. She says the stuff will fall in the car ride home....hate fighting with the plastic. she also likes the double not them.
> 
> It might work, do you have a way to lift that high and weight?


:laughing: Yes we have a skid steer, mini loader, and a full size wheel loader at the yard, I would only be taking it out to empty any salt that wasnt used, it wouldnt be any where near capacity.. Anyone have any other thoughts or ideas? Garbage cans?? LOL


----------



## giggity (Oct 25, 2013)

goel;1665842 said:


> top half is great, shoveling out the bottom half would suck in the winter.


Was thinking about putting a piece of plywood in the bottom


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

How does that keep the sides from falling in?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

giggity;1665849 said:


> :laughing: Anyone have any other thoughts or ideas? Garbage cans?? LOL





giggity;1665850 said:


> Was thinking about putting a piece of plywood in the bottom


Even with a plywood bottom the sidewalls would collapse inward as you emptied it and there's no top. 
I built a box for my flatbed to put my sand/salt mix in, I used some 2X10's for the sides, plywood for the bottom and lid (which has hinges) and painted it black. It holds about 1500# and I've been using it for about 4yrs and when it craps out I'll make another.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

im confused... you have loaders and bobcats and all manner of gucci equipment, but you are trying to get an over size shopping bag to hand shovel material into a tailgate spreader? What am I missing? why don't you just get a normal pickup bed sander?


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm going to use bulk shoveled into my spreader this year. We plan to use plastic totes to haul the salt in. I'm going to cut the top open and half way down one side to make it easy to reach in and shovel the salt out. The plan is to keep a few loaded siting in the barn ready to go. When I'm done I can use my skid to off load the tote back in the barn. I figure we can hook some small tarps to the top of the tote and use a couple bungees for quick access to dry salt. The totes will hold a yard easy even cut down a bit and for us that's more than enough salt for our jobs. I haven't cut the totes open yet but it should work good and make it easy to lift bulk in and out. As far as filling the totes we plan to just throw them all in the dump trailer and get them filled at the same time.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

We did the bulk shovel thing and it sucked. Found the best way was to fill 5 gallon pails with super dry salt and keep them climate controlled. Moisture is a nightmare with any hand shoveling salt.

Then quickly hand bomb as many pails as needed into the back of the truck. We did not put lids on the pails because they were too hard to get off quick, with gloves on. (2 guys for loading - 1 on the ground, 1 in the truck)

Cover with a couple smaller pieces of plywood to keep the snow/moisture out. (4x8 sheet is too big and awkward to work around).

Whenever salt was needed, 1 guy climbed in the back, moved one of the partial sheets of plywood and quickly dumped as many pails as were needed to fill the spreader.

Takes some prep time, but quick and easy to reload the salter when you are out on the road in the storm - which is when you need to be quick and save time.

You can load as many pails as you think you need, plus a couple spares. Any extra left over when you are done just get put back into storage.

You can fill your spreader in about 1/4 the time (usually even less) than it takes you to shovel salt in.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I use the 5 gal bucket method to, but I use the screw top lids. I only did it part time last year but I'm going to run it full time this year in one truck. It also makes metering the salt used easy. One bucket holds 50lbs of salt.


----------



## giggity (Oct 25, 2013)

tpendagast;1665950 said:


> im confused... you have loaders and bobcats and all manner of gucci equipment, but you are trying to get an over size shopping bag to hand shovel material into a tailgate spreader? What am I missing? why don't you just get a normal pickup bed sander?


We have numerous Vbox's as well, but I set my 1/2 ton truck up this year for doing smaller accounts, and obviously a 1/2 ton isnt big enough for a vbox..


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

goel;1666199 said:


> We did the bulk shovel thing and it sucked. Found the best way was to fill 5 gallon pails with super dry salt and keep them climate controlled. Moisture is a nightmare with any hand shoveling salt.


I've used the pails with snap down lids and its a bit of a pain to get them off sometimes. I also found that after a few weeks the salt started to clump up. 
When I just Googled, screw on lids, I also came across a product that absorbs the oxygen. I wonder if it would help if you tossed one in each pail then sealed it. Any thoughts???


----------



## giggity (Oct 25, 2013)

Brad3403;1666713 said:


> I've used the pails with snap down lids and its a bit of a pain to get them off sometimes. I also found that after a few weeks the salt started to clump up.
> When I just Googled, screw on lids, I also came across a product that absorbs the oxygen. I wonder if it would help if you tossed one in each pail then sealed it. Any thoughts???


I was told today that if you mix a hand full or so of calcium chloride/or a mixed chloride product in each bucket of bulk, it wont freeze


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

Open it in the truck and dump the bulk in there with a skid steer.


----------



## forwhlr989 (Jan 9, 2010)

If you put scrap plywood sides and plywood in the bottom the bagster will stay upright pretty well. We use them for residential construction all the time and with the sides up there pretty handy. Not saying I would use them in this application but its a good idea.


----------

